# My R33 GT-R V-Spec Series 3



## japancars (May 22, 2008)

Just want to show you some pics of my car.
This GT-R was previously owned by Gareth from Elitetech UK.

Thanks Mate! Love this car!

At the moment i build it up to break after mapping the 650hp mark.

Hope you enjoy the pics. :wavey:


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow.... Great car you got mate  i need to get mine done now


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Great photos uwe!
So when are you sending it back for LHD conversion?

Ha ha
Ian


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent piccys


----------



## japancars (May 22, 2008)

Thanks mates 

This car will stay RHD. Like to drive it on the right side...
For the LHD part we will take other cars ;-) Just waiting for you two


----------

